# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  لینک دانلود کریستال ریپورت

## sajad_boj71

سلام خدمت همه دوستان. 
اول از همه از مدیر ارجمند آقای (xxxxx_xxxxx) خواهش میکنم این پست رو حذف نکنن.
چون من کلی دنبال این مطلب در سایت گشتم ولی چیزی پیدا نکردم. :متفکر: 
اگر هم این پست مشکل دیگری هم دارد گذشت کنند.
چون من حدود 2 یا 3 ماه است که دنبال نرم افزار کریستال ریپورت نسخه 9 یا 10 یا 11 هستم.
هر جا هم که دنبالش میگردم چیزی پیدا نمیکنم. :خیلی عصبانی: 
و چون شهر مان هم زیاد بزرگ نیست هر فروشگاهی رفتم نتونستم این نرم افزار رو خریداری کنم.
به واسطه همین پست هم خواهش میکنم هر کس لینک دانلود نرم افزار کریستال ریپورت (نسخه ای که بشه به ویژوال بیسیک وصل کرد حالا نسخه 9 یا 10 یا 11 فرقی نداره )رو داره تو این پست بزاره.
خواهش میکنم کمکم کنین.

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،
اول از همه من از شما دوست عزیز خواهش می کنم قوانین سایت را بخوانید.

دوم اینکه به این لینک جستجو نگاهی بیاندارید. می بینید که این درخواست بارها مطرح شده.

سوم اینکه اینجا تالار  ابزارهای  گزارشگیری در VB6 هست. پس فقط موضوعاتی در اینجا مطرح میشه که با VB6 در ارتباط باشه. در این سایت تالار جداگانه ای برای کریستال ریپورت وجود داره.(*گزارش  سازی با Crystal Report*) شما می تونید مسائل کلی رو در اونجا مطرح کنید. (البته بعد از جستجو)

چهارم اینکه، کریستال ریپورت، نیاز به کلید فعال سازی داره. اگر لینکی در اینجا قرار بگیره که همراه با کلید فعال سازی باشه، Warez محسوب شده و طبق قوانین سایت حذف خواهد شد.

پنجم هم اینکه، با توجه به موارد فوق، فقط در اینترنت جستجو کنید و در اینجا (سایت برنامه نویس) زیاد دنبالش نگردید.

با توجه به موارد اول تا سوم، تاپیک قفل شد.
موفق باشید/

----------

